# Tice scalping superbowl tickets



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

What do u guys think the league is going to do to Tice for admiting that he scalped super bowl tickets?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not a big deal....he will probably get fined....but then the NFL better crack down on everyone doing it.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They can't fine him too much, he don't get paid enough.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Small fine...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd scalp them too if I got paid what he does................comparatively speaking.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I say leave the guy along. It's the only way he can get anyone to the Super Bowl. :toofunny:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Id say a new half time show...A wet noodle whipping by Janet jackson 
8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Draker16 said:


> What do u guys think the league is going to do to Tice for admiting that he scalped super bowl tickets?


Tell him to find a way not to get caught...


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Anyway you look at this topic, it appears that the scalping of tickets by NFL'ers and coaches appears to be widespread, and any action taken against Tice would be merely making him the scapegoat.

Story as reported by Don Banks of SI follows...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/f ... index.html


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm worried they are going to try and make an example of him, but i hope they just give him a small fine.


----------

